# New T5 HO grow tubes (red and blue)



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

FYI

Spectralux now has 4 foot T5 HO grow tubes. These are offered in separate red and blue tubes rather than combined as in the traditional Gro-Lux tube.

http://www.sunlightsupply.com/produ...E30C95E0815D5534851A403F358289&c=7&kys=&pgi=1

Looking for spectrum charts for these tubes. My initial guess is that mixing in a red with typical 6500K or 10000K might provide better plant growth. But one can't say too much without a spectrum chart.


----------

